# Glasgow School of Art



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

It is now looking almost certain the whole building will have to be demolished after Saturday’s devastating fire. Unbelievable it’s happened twice and so terribly sad.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

I know, unbelievable and sad. It featured in a Portillo programme just the other day, showing the refurb after the first fire.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

My friend was working late nearby and saw the flames. It’s even more sad as it was soon to be officially reopened, during the celebrations of the 150th anniversary of Mackintosh’s birth. I’ve lived here 8 years but never been and was intending to visit later this year.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I went to school next door (The school will be closed for the next few days as they work on clearing the area). A great shame as it was a beautiful building.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

My brother graduated from there. It's an absolute tragedy for Glasgow and the art world too. The Museé D'Orsay in Paris chose Mackintosh furniture for their permanent exhibition. Quite an honour for a non-French artist.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Such a pity, if this is to be lost forever...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

Perhaps during the refurb they should have prioritised the installation of the sprinkler system.

https://www.theguardian.com/education/2018/jun/17/glasgow-school-of-art-fire-rennie-mackintosh-sprinklers


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this. Were any major collections/art works damaged?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> Sorry to hear about this. Were any major collections/art works damaged?


It's very much a school rather than a gallery, though it has exhibitions. To be honest, I've never been and don't know much about it beyond it being of world-wide architectural importance and much-loved. 
The Wiki article is pretty comprehensive and has been updated.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm more gutted about the ABC on Saucehall Street. Best gig venue in Scotland looks like it will never see another band. I was there for a gig last Wednesday. Probably the last ever gig in there. I'm gutted.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Weird. I remember it as the ABC Regal and saw Ben Hur (the Charlton Heston one) there when it first came out. Shame the old Green's Playhouse burnt down - that was a mammoth venue.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Merl said:


> I'm more gutted about the ABC on Sauchiehall Street. Best gig venue in Scotland looks like it will never see another band. I was there for a gig last Wednesday. Probably the last ever gig in there. I'm gutted.


Never went there myself but 2 of my friends are really upset after years of enjoying many gigs there.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

‘Glasgow’s world-famous School of Art is to be partially demolished.
The south facade of the seminal building by Scottish architect Charles Rennie Mackintosh, which backs on to the O2 ABC, will be reduced and the east and west gables may also be taken down, Glasgow City Council said in a statement. 
A “partial dismantling” will begin in the coming days after recent surveys revealed more substantial movement in the walls of the building than experts previously thought. 

“This means a sudden collapse of parts of the building is likely, rather than possible,” the council said, adding it was now a “matter of urgency”.
The authority said the “dangerous nature” of the site meant it would take around two days to formulate a plan for taking down the south façade, which is the most seriously affected part of the building”.
The West gable of the Mackintosh building has continued to deteriorate and the East gable has continued to move outwards, the council also noted.
Head of building control Raymond Barlow said: “This building has undergone substantial stress in recent days. With each passing day a sudden collapse becomes more likely.
“It has become urgent that we take down the south façade. As the process begins it will be likely that the other walls will also need to be reduced.
“We do not know what effect this will have on the rest of the building so I have to be clear this site remains dangerous and is becoming more dangerous. It is particularly important that people observe the cordon which remains in place.”


----------

